# bater papo/ papinho



## tatis

¿Qué quiere decir "papinho"?

Gracias.


----------



## coquis14

¿Podrías suministrar algún contexto?


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

He escuchado "bater um papinho" que es una forma muy coloquial de decir 'charlar' o 'platicar'.

La palabra, fuera de esa expresión, es diminutivo de 'papo'. Estoy de acuerdo con coquis. Sería bueno tener más contexto.


----------



## coquis14

Bien pensado *Pedro* ,* papinho* en su diminutivo es muy usado en el contexto de "bater papo"  y también "encher o papo" aunque sigo sugiriendo que sin contexto es muy difícil.
Saludos


----------



## tatis

Gracias.

No tengo el texto ahora, es de una carta que me llegó, pero entiendo que la persona me dice que extraña "nos papinhos" o algo así.  Así que creo que se trata de "charlas", aunque no sé que es "encher o papo" o "bater papo", ¿qué es?


----------



## Vanda

Hola, Tatis! Entonces es como le han dicho arriba, Pedro y Coquis.


----------



## tatis

¡Ah, ya! lo siento, leí de prisa el de coquis pero me salté el post de Pedro con el enlace adicional. 

Saludos y gracias de nuevo por su información.


----------



## Alandria

Só para acrescentar:
chat = bate-papo


----------



## Eli_del_mar

Oi 

batendo papo o bater um papo, significa algo como hablar un poco, charlar un rato, en los chats brasileros significa, chatear ( osea charlar)


----------



## Tomby

tatis said:


> ¿Qué quiere decir "papinho"?
> Gracias.


Papinho é o diminutivo de "papo", em espanhol "_buche_". Bater um papo é "_conversar_" (_cotillear_) e bate-papo é um "_chat_". 
Por favor, introduza "papo" neste dicionário. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## tatis

Tombatossals said:


> Papinho é o diminutivo de "papo", em espanhol "_buche_". Bater um papo é "_conversar_" (_cotillear_) e bate-papo é um "_chat_".
> Por favor, introduza "papo" neste dicionário.
> Cumprimentos!




Muchas gracias.


----------



## mikely

Oi pessoal
Da onde vem a expressao bater papo (na Argentina papo e um palavra vulgar)?
E uma outra duvida, a expressao "Nossa" ou Nossa Seora, e usada em todo Brasil?


----------



## Vanda

Veja os posts acima sobre papo, bater papo.

Sobre 'Nossa!', por favor, dirija-se a este hilo sobre o assunto.

Senhores foreros, por favor, não saiam do tópico falando sobre a expressão Nossa" aqui, queiram, por favor, dirigir-se ao tópico no enlace acima.


----------



## Chei

Hola!una amiga me escribio esto en un mensaje y me gustaria que me ayudaran a traducirlo correctamente!Gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Chei, 

Temos várias discussões com o mesmo assunto. Estou juntando esta com as outras.

A mensagem precisa vir dentro do post, não só no título.

Por favor, não se esqueça de ler as regras. clique


----------



## Chei

Lo siento soy nuevo y aun no sé como se maneja todo esto, como es eso de que debe ir dentro de un post?que es eso?


----------



## Vanda

Você colocou o título, depois dentro do quadro message: você deve repetir o que colocou no título. 
As respostas à sua pergunta estão acima do seu primeiro post, visto que juntei/uni a outros posts sobre o mesmo assunto.


----------

